# Sting's a New UKC Champion !!



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG CONGRATS JENN !!!!!!!!!!!!

That is so awesome ! I hope Enzo does good May 9th ! I sent in his registration on Friday
Is that red dog Susan's ?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> OMG CONGRATS JENN !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is so awesome ! I hope Enzo does good May 9th ! I sent in his registration on Friday
> Is that red dog Susan's ?


She was bred from one of Susan's studs ( I think) and a Mithril bitch named Paris. So she is actually from Mithril's in Texas. Her name is Larue and just barely 6 months old. 

UKC can be a little slow sometimes so call in a few days to see if they recieved it. You might not get the registration back in time for the show but you can call UKC and atleast get his registration number and thats all you need. I barley recieved mine on Friday but called and got the reg number earlier on Monday.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> She was bred from one of Susan's studs ( I think) and a Mithril bitch named Paris. So she is actually from Mithril's in Texas. Her name is Larue and just barely 6 months old.
> 
> UKC can be a little slow sometimes so call in a few days to see if they recieved it. You might not get the registration back in time for the show but you can call UKC and atleast get his registration number and thats all you need. I barley recieved mine on Friday but called and got the reg number earlier on Monday.


Ok I will call to see if they got it. Do they allow Bait in the ring ?

O ok so she is from Carolyn , the red pups I showed you are out of Paris. Susan just had 10 red pups born on last sunday ! 

I am so happy for you an sting , when is your first AKC show ?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Ok I will call to see if they got it. Do they allow Bait in the ring ?
> 
> O ok so she is from Carolyn , the red pups I showed you are out of Paris. Susan just had 10 red pups born on last sunday !
> 
> I am so happy for you an sting , when is your first AKC show ?


Ya Susan is very busy with her litter's down right now. She was having a very exciting weekend between our wins (Larue and Sting) and her newest litter. Larue took breed the 1st show on Sunday and also took Group 1 in Variety. Then Sting did the same the 2nd show Sunday. For some reason they didnt do groups on Saturday. He still won breed both show's Saturday but group would of been to show in also. 

As for showing Im not sure if I want to Grand him UKC or begin AKC in a few months instead. Thats in the air at the moment. I want him titled in AKC for sure though.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

congratulations! Sting looks awesome!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

*More pics*

These were taken before the show Saturday. He's just hanging out on his grooming table, being a Poodle.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you, thats wonderful!! Double congrats on the group placement!! Fantastic! LoL, That didn't take long huh? Are you going to show him in AKC now or no ?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you, thats wonderful!! Double congrats on the group placement!! Fantastic! LoL, That didn't take long huh? Are you going to show him in AKC now or no ?


Im not sure if I should continue UKC and Grand him or just get is AKC title now. Its still in the air right now. 

Thanks for the congrats though. We had a blast!


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

High Paw from Monroe to Sting!!! Congratulations...I know you must be soooo proud!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is just soooo cool!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_YAY! How very exciting. :cheer2:He is a really handsome man. We all here wish you the best in whatever way you decide to go._


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to go Sting!!!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats Sting, from Rocky and Marlee. We knew you could do it.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> This weekend was Sting's first pointed UKC show and we went Breed 3 out of 4 show's and took group 1 in Variety! So that makes Stinger's is a UKC champion in one weekend.....yahoo!!! lol
> 
> Here is a few pics taken and I have professional one's to follow when I get them. I didn't get any good movement pics but I like the one when we were moving. It show's his body and tail set well. Im a very proud momma to say the least!


Well done Jenn, congratulations.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

WOO HOO!!! Congratulations...looks like so much fun.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well after doing a bit of thinking yesterday, I think Im going to scrap the UKC showing and go AKC now. I wont begin that for a few months so we can grow some more coat and get his lines looking better. 

We definately prefer the AKC but I didnt want to bring out a POODLE that wasnt clipped perfectly for AKC. Now I can see what I need to improve on and where we need to grow more coat. Where almost ready, but not quite. lol

Thanks for all the wonderful replies. We certainly are proud !


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!! Congratulations, Jenn. Sting looks great. Wishing you both luck in your AKC shows.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Major Congrats!!!! That is so exciting, I am very happy for you and Sting. What a handsome boy. I can well imagine you are a proud mom...lol.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats! He is gorgeous! (so jealous!) lol could I ask..when showing UKC, to they send judging programs like AKC? Is the points system different? I LOVE the fact that there are no pro handlers and no hairspray just bands, it looks alot easier to prep ringside. I know in AKC doing Abby's spray up took about 45 min if no more then you had to worry about them breaking the spray in the main area from looking down to far, it was fun, but UCK looks so much more fun. Are there alot of UKC shows around Florida? They are few and far between around here from what I have seen. These pics were taken before she was in her full puppy clip for the ring of course.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Congrats! He is gorgeous! (so jealous!) lol could I ask..when showing UKC, to they send judging programs like AKC? Is the points system different? I LOVE the fact that there are no pro handlers and no hairspray just bands, it looks alot easier to prep ringside. I know in AKC doing Abby's spray up took about 45 min if no more then you had to worry about them breaking the spray in the main area from looking down to far, it was fun, but UCK looks so much more fun. Are there alot of UKC shows around Florida? They are few and far between around here from what I have seen. These pics were taken before she was in her full puppy clip for the ring of course.


No, Ukc doesnt send out judging programs (ive never recieved one atleast) With UKC though you can pre-register or register at the day of show. About the point system, it much easier compared to AKC too. To be a CH you only need 3 majors and/or 100 points. One major is 35 points so it pretty easy. There are 2 show's each day in UKC also but your there all day. 

The clip on the Poodle is very relaxed also in UKC. You can litterally show a Poodle in a pet clip and thats fine. I enjoy doing UKC sometimes but definately prefer AKC. Its a good change of pase.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the idea of the sporting clip being a show coat option, that would make it easier on me to show and also to something like dock jumping or another sporting event with my future dogs. Plus with me it opens up the chance at having a standard, I LOVE all varieties, but the standard AKC qualified show coat, I know would be just to much at this point in my life to handle. I love grooming my own dogs and to try to keep that coat as well as I was my toys or even my mini, would be a tremendous amount of work for me right now. My twins are only 2 1/2 but maybe when they are in school in a couple years and I have ALOT more time to groom and brush I would be willing to take on the challenge!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Congrats Jenn and Sting, he is a lovely boy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> I like the idea of the sporting clip being a show coat option, that would make it easier on me to show and also to something like dock jumping or another sporting event with my future dogs.


_I would love to see that cut accepted too. It sure would be easier on me and Billy. His coat is long and he is hot and I have to keep him cool now throughout the summer. I'm sure he would me much happier in the sporting cut. That is the cut jester's mom gave her dogs and they looked great in it. Didn't take away from the poodleness at all. LOL_


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats to you and Sting, he looks great


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Way to go,Sting and Jenn!!!!


----------

